

What Clayton Christiansen Got Wrong - rfreytag
http://stratechery.com/2013/clayton-christensen-got-wrong/

======
dlu
Great piece. Unfortunately we don't have too much of a theory/model left to
fall back on, but that's how life often is. Messy.

I wouldn't necessarily say that 'consumers aren't rational' but I definitely
agree that many components and qualities that make a product valuable cannot
be easily measured and quantified.

Perhaps Christiansen will come up with a new best seller. I mean an updated
theory. Well both, hopefully

